# Help with knowing a price



## Mister Nature Lawn Care (Oct 26, 2019)

I would like some help with idea on how to charge properly. I got called for a clean up at this location as you could see in the to pictures I added. I was gonna say $300... but I wanna hear what others have to say.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What are you going to use to remove the snow &ice with?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

What is the scope of work?

- Do they want you to just plow it?
- Salt / sand?
- Do they have specific areas where the snow needs to go?
- based on the second picture there seems to be a driveway that continues past the picture... does it also need to be plowed? If so, how far back does it go?

And as hydro said, what equipment are you running?


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Is it just the road or whole property? Do you have to salt it? Why wasn’t it done yet did they stiff their last provider?

Ill say this though I’m not dropping my plow for less than a grand on that. Your opening yourself up to liability and accountability for $300? No way man.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Judging from the berms on the side someone has opened it before. .. thats not natural drifting. Nice sunny day, I would do it and take my time, clean it up and charge accordingly. I wont quote him a price but Ill give him a minimum price and go from there, not responsible for damage to hidden objects or driveway material.
This stuff cost you, charge 3-4 times your normal rate.
Example:
Yesterday was a nice day, i had an email at 7am for a sanding job. I was already home from my site checks and washed the truck at the spray and wash on my way back. First time caller, never been there before, looked it up on google. Less that a yard of pickled sand ($35 my cost + my storage for on hand) quoted $240 + tax.
They were quite appalled... What they saw was me drive in, and out in under 10 min.
What they didnt see was me start the truck fill out my log, drive to the shop, start the loader, unlock the sand shed, load the salt, put the loader away, relock the shed, drive to their property, sand, drive back to the shop, unlock the shed, spin off the excess back into the shed, relock, drive back to the house via the spray and wash.
Email was ASAP and I delivered. I thought $250 was cheap for someone who procastinated on the ice and left it until a sunny day. Try to get a plumber out in less than an hour. I seriously have my doubts about peoples appreciation of what it is we do.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr. Rooter® Plumbing knows that a plumbing emergency can strike at any time. That's why we are available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. More than that, we never charge overtime for these last minute, lengthy repairs. *We charge the same price any time, any day.* That means you can call on us on Friday night, Saturday afternoon, or Sunday evening-without worrying about any overtime fees. That's because we take pride in sticking to our upfront, flat rate pricing model.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Guess you showed me...lol


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ha

lol 


Was hoping to use it on someone else..

Op, 
What’s your hourly rate?
How long do you think it will take you ?
Go to the owner saying, it’ll cost you this amount for this many hours of work, this is a minimum, this job can go a few hours longer than the estimate . Depending on xyz


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL Follow up. Not the same customer.

> 
> 
> Dear Customer:
> 
> Please find attached your invoice for services from Mr. Markus Maintenance. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Thank you for your business
> We look forward to being of Service to you in the future.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mr Markus Maintenance

To: 
Subject: Re: Invoice from Mr Markus Maintenance

Markus,
Is there a reason why this is almost twice what it was last time?
Thanks,
Nick

Mr. Markus <wrote:

Nick,

Your last invoice was 2 years ago, material has gone up in aggregate and salt since then.
The last sanding you had was $XXX+Tax. It was while you were away and part of a daily snow route that you had previously arranged so the truck was already loaded doing multiple properties. Februarys ASAP call out involved loading the truck for only your property, and unloading it again with any excess. The price of that service was $XX more (not double) than a prearranged scope of service price including my material increase, which i think is fair. If you find it excessive please let me know.

Markus 
Mr. Markus Maintenance

>

Markus,
That was a fair explanation…thanks


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> LOL Follow up. Not the same customer.
> 
> >
> >
> ...


Some days your the windshield..... others you're the bug.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am with rizzoa13 on this. That property was previously plowed by someone else. Where's that guy at?



rizzoa13 said:


> Is it just the road or whole property? Do you have to salt it? Why wasn't it done yet did they stiff their last provider?
> 
> Ill say this though I'm not dropping my plow for less than a grand on that. Your opening yourself up to liability and accountability for $300? No way man.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

As I have said many times on numerous posts... THE ORIGINAL POST IS TOO VAGUE!! Im not taking the bait on this one. Unless we get into hand shoveling this and how much is too much to charge for that.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What pricing structure, east coast, central, or texas? Jersey for s one time call, starting at $1500.00


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> What pricing structure, east coast, central, or texas? Jersey for s one time call, starting at $1500.00


What's on the docket today?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Western1 said:


> What's on the docket today?


Haven't made out invoices in two weeks, got a 20T eager beaver needs a RE6 valve. Got as town truck with a broken cam support bracket, a Western uni that the little snap rings for the oil pump gear are missing, got ground up and are thru the valve block. Three inspections over the weekend.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet! Get r dun


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

and the o.p never came back no more.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Chineau said:


> and the o.p never came back no more.


Probably didn't get the answer wanted and moved on.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Judging from the berms on the side someone has opened it before. .. thats not natural drifting. Nice sunny day, I would do it and take my time, clean it up and charge accordingly. I wont quote him a price but Ill give him a minimum price and go from there, not responsible for damage to hidden objects or driveway material.
> This stuff cost you, charge 3-4 times your normal rate.
> Example:
> Yesterday was a nice day, i had an email at 7am for a sanding job. I was already home from my site checks and washed the truck at the spray and wash on my way back. First time caller, never been there before, looked it up on google. Less that a yard of pickled sand ($35 my cost + my storage for on hand) quoted $240 + tax.
> ...


read this last night and thought about this morning, you have broken down and stated what rattles around in my head the steps need to deliver product and service. I feel like I should print it off and when question about pricing hand it to them. thank you


----------

